# F/S:Brand New Unlocked Apple Iphone 3GS 32GB



## khalid01 (Dec 15, 2009)

* {Brand New Unlocked Nokia N97 32GB}

Cell Phones & PDAs > Cell Phone & PDA Accessories

{Features Highlight}

Dimensions:
Form: Side-slide with tilting screen
Volume: 88 cc
Dimensions: 117.2 x 55.3 x 15.9 mm (18.25 mm at thickest point)
Weight (with battery): 150 g
Additional size and shape information:
o Sliding tilt mechanism


Keys and Input Method:
Full slide out keyboard
Cover keys (S60 keys, Menu key, Send/End keys)
Touch screen
4-way navigation key with centre select
Dedicated camera and volume keys

Memory:
MicroSD memory card slot, hot swappable, up to 16 GB
Internal memory: 32 GB

Connectivity:
Bluetooth version 2.0 with Enhanced Data Rate
TV out
Support for local and remote SyncML synchronisation
High-Speed USB 2.0 (micro USB connector)
3.5 mm AV connecto

Display and User Interface:
Size: 3.5"
Resolution: 640 x 360 pixels
Up to 16.7 million colours
Resistive touch screen with separate touch foil and touch feedback
Brightness control
Orientation sensor
Proximity sensor
Ambient light detector

Power Management:
BP-4L 1500 mAh Li-Ion battery
Talk time (maximum):
o GSM up to 570 min
o WCDMA up to 360 min
Standby time (maximum):
o GSM up to 430 h
o WCDMA up to 400 h
Video playback time (maximum): VGA 30fps
QCIF 15fps up to 5.5 h
Video recording time (maximum): up to 1 h per clip
Music playback time (maximum): up to 40 h

Operating Frequency:
(RM-505, Global) WCDMA 900/1900/2100, Quad band GSM 850/900/1800/1900, 
HSDPA, GPRS, A-GPS, WLAN
(RM-506, PR China) E-GSM 850/900/1800/1900, A-GPS
(RM-507, Americas) WCDMA 850/1900/2100, Quad band GSM 850/900/1800/1900, 
A-GPS, WLAN
Automatic switching between GSM bands
Flight mode

Data Network:
GPRS class A, multislot class 32
WCDMA maximum speed up to 3.6 Mbps
HSDPA maximum speed up to 3.6 Mbps
WLAN IEEE 802.11b/g maximum speed up to 11Mbps/54Mbps

Personalisation:
Customisable homescreen:
Widgets
Themes
Icons
Shortcuts
Menu
Ring tones

Software Platform and User Interface:
S60 5th edition
Active standby
Voice commands
FOTA (Firmware update Over The Air)
Automatic UI rotation
Software updates

Applications:
E-mail (SMTP, IMAP4, POP3), MMS, SMS, unified editor
Viewing of email attachments – .doc, .xls, .ppt, .pdf
Mail for Exchange
Data: Calendar, Contacts, To-do, Notes, E-mail
PC Applications: Microsoft Outlook, Outlook Express, Lotus Organizer, Lotus 
Notes

Personal Information Management (PIM):
Detailed contact information
Calendar
To-do list
Notes
Recorder
Calculator
Clock
Converter

Email & Messaging:
Easy-to-use email client with attachment support for images, videos, music 
and documents
Support for SMTP, IMAP4, POP3, MMS, SMS. Unified SMS/MMS editor
Email web widget
Nokia Email
Mail for Exchange

Other:
Personal Information Management (PIM)
Search content in device and search on the Internet
Quickoffice document viewers (Quickword, Quickpoint, Quicksheet)
Adobe PDF viewer
Customization through themes, ringtones, applications
Portrait and landscape orientation modes; with transitions via dual slide 
operation, or auto-rotate controlled by accelerometer
Settings Wizard for easy configuration
Data transfer application for transfer of PIM information from other 
compatible Nokia devices
Nokia Software Updater for firmware upgrades with the users PC, with user 
data preservation
FOTA (Firmware over the Air Software Updater) for firmware updates directly 
to the device over WLAN or 3G

Browsing and Internet:
Full web browsing of real web pages
Web browsing with touch control
Supported markup languages: HTML, XHTML MP, WML, CSS
Supported protocols: HTTP v1.1, WAP
TCP/IP support
Visual history, HTML and JavaScript support, Flash Lite 3.0 and Flash video 
support
Nokia Mobile Search
RSS reader
Support for Nokia Download! to discover, download and install add-on 
applications and widgets
Support for streaming video
Photos with view by tag cloud, month, album, slide show and photo editor
Online Share with connectivity to popular sharing services
Nokia XpressPrint: direct printing via USB connection (PictBridge), 
Bluetooth connectivity (BPP) or via online printing
Video call and video sharing support (WCDMA network services)

GPS and Navigation:
Integrated GPS, A-GPS receivers
Compass and accelerometer for correct orientation of display
Nokia Maps
Nokia Map loader application via PC
3 months Walk and Drive navigation license included (some variation by 
region)


Camera:
5.0 megapixel (2584 x 1938 pixels) camera with Carl Zeiss optics
Still image file format JPEG/EXIF
Auto focus + dual LED flash
Zoom Up to 4x (digital)
Secondary camera for video calls, QCIF (176 x 144 pixels)

Image Capture:
Automatic location tagging (Geotagging) of images/videos
Cover Flow changes photos with finger motions
Images taken in the correct orientation automatically
Store photos on Ovi Share
Economic sharing to optimise battery and memory use

Other:
32 GB internal memory, expandable up to 48 GB with microSD card
Hi-Speed USB 2.0 connectivity

Video Cameras:
Main camera
o 5 megapixel with Carl Zeiss optics
o Take high quality 16:9 videos
Video capture in MPEG-4 up to VGA at 30 fps
Video clip length: up to 90 minutes
Video file format: .mp4 (default), .3gp (for MMS)
Settings for scene, video light, white balance, colour tone
Secondary camera
QCIF for video call

Video Codecs and Formats:
MPEG-4 Video resolution Up to nHD 640x360 pixels or VGA at 30 fps
Video file format .mp4 (default), .3gp (for MMS)
Zoom up to 4x
Video light

Video Sharing & Playback:
Enhanced video centre: central hub for video experiences
Access to last played video and easy resume
My videos: collection of stored videos
Access to Internet Videos, compatible with RSS feeds and video podcasts, 
with direct wireless updates and downloads
Video directory to discover new Internet Videos
Support for download, streaming and progressive download
Support for Flash video

Music Features:
Comes With Music
Nokia Nseries Music Player
Music Recommender
Music Store
Nokia Music Manager (PC application)
Music codecs MP3, AAC, eAAC, eAAC+, WMA
Music meta-data ID3 tags, album art
Bit rate up to 320 kbps
DRM support WM DRM, OMA DRM 2.0/1.0
Stereo FM radio (87.5-108 MHz/76-90 MHz), RDS and Visual Radio™ support
FM transmitter

Radio:

Stereo FM radio (87.5-108 MHz/76-90 MHz), RDS and Visual Radio™ support



Package Include:
Nokia N97
Nokia Battery (BP-4L)
Nokia Travel Charger (AC-10)
Nokia Connectivity Cable (CA-101)
Nokia Wired Headset (AD-54, HS-45
Nokia Charger adapter (CA-146)
Cleaning cloth

Contact Email:[email protected] 
[email protected]

{Brand New Unlocked Apple Iphone 3GS 32GB}


Cell Phones & PDAs > Cell Phone & PDA Accessories

Features:
Improved performance
3-megapixel autofocus camera
Video recording
Voice Control
Digital compass
Cut, Copy & Paste
MMS23
Spotlight Search
Landscape keyboard
Voice Memos


Tech Specs:
Size and weight
Height: 4.5 inches (115.5 mm)
Width: 2.4 inches (62.1 mm)
Depth: 0.48 inch (12.3 mm)
Weight: 4.8 ounces (135 grams)
Cellular and wireless
UMTS/HSDPA (850, 1900, 2100 MHz)
GSM/EDGE (850, 900, 1800, 1900 MHz)
Wi-Fi (802.11b/g)
Bluetooth 2.1 + EDR
Power and battery
Built-in rechargeable lithium-ion battery
Charging via USB to computer system or power adapter
Talk time:
Up to 12 hours on 2G
Up to 5 hours on 3G
Standby time: Up to 300 hours

Internet use:
Up to 5 hours on 3G
Up to 9 hours on Wi-Fi
Video playback: Up to 10 hours
Audio playback: Up to 30 hours
Display
3.5-inch (diagonal) widescreen Multi-Touch display
480-by-320-pixel resolution at 163 ppi
Fingerprint-resistant oleophobic coating
Support for display of multiple languages and characters simultaneously
Audio playback
Frequency response: 20Hz to 20,000Hz
Audio formats supported: AAC, Protected AAC, MP3, MP3 VBR, Audible (formats 
2, 3, and 4), Apple Lossless, AIFF, and WAV
Video playback
Video formats supported: H.264 video, up to 1.5 Mbps, 640 by 480 pixels, 30 
frames per second, Low-Complexity version of the H.264 Baseline Profile with 
AAC-LC audio up to 160 Kbps, 48kHz, stereo audio in .m4v, .mp4, and .mov 
file formats; H.264 video, up to 2.5 Mbps, 640 by 480 pixels, 30 frames per 
second, Baseline Profile up to Level 3.0 with AAC-LC audio up to 160 Kbps, 
48kHz, stereo audio in .m4v, .mp4, and .mov file formats; MPEG-4 video, up 
to 2.5 Mbps, 640 by 480 pixels, 30 frames per second, Simple Profile with 
AAC-LC audio up to 160 Kbps, 48kHz, stereo audio in .m4v, .mp4, and .mov 
file formats
Camera, photos, and video
3 megapixels
Autofocus
Tap to focus
Video recording, VGA up to 30 fps with audio
Photo and video geotagging
iPhone and third-party application integration
In the box
iPhone 3GS
Apple Earphones with Remote and Mic
Dock Connector to USB Cable
USB Power Adapter
Documentation
SIM eject tool


{Brand New Unlocked BlackBerry Curve 8900}


Cell Phones & PDAs > Cell Phone & PDA Accessories


General:
Product Type BlackBerry
Integrated Components Digital camera, digital player, GPS receiver
Service Provider Not specified
Width 2.4 in
Depth 0.6 in
Height 4.3 in
Weight 3.9 oz


Cellular:
Technology GSM
Band GSM 850/900/1800/1900 (Quadband)
Phone Design Candy bar
Vibrating Alert Yes
Phone Navigation Buttons Trackball
Voice Dialing Yes
Voice Recorder Yes
Wireless Interface IEEE 802.11b, IEEE 802.11g, Bluetooth 2.0 EDR
Application Software Calendar, Contacts, Tasks, E-mail, Organizer, Browser, 
Media Player, Alarm


Communicator Features:
Operating System BlackBerry Handheld Software


Messaging & Data Services:
Cellular Messaging Services MMS, SMS
Mobile Email Client Yes
GPRS (General Packet Radio Service) Yes
EDGE (Enhanced Data Rates For Global Evolution) Yes
Internet Browser Yes


Digital Camera:
Sensor Resolution 3.2 Megapixel
Still Image Formats JPEG
Focus Adjustment Automatic
Digital Zoom 2
Video Recorder Resolutions 176 x 144 (QCIF), 352 x 480
Features Video recording


GPS System:
GPS Navigation GPS receiver

Display:
Type LCD display
Technology TFT
Display Resolution 480 x 360 pixels
Diagonal Size 2.44"
Color depth 65,536 colors

Digital Player (Recorder):
Supported Digital Audio Standards WAV, WMA, AAC, AMR, MP3, AAC +, eAAC+, 
MIDI


Memory:
ROM 256 MB - flash
Supported Flash Memory Card microSD

Connections:
Connector Type 1 x USB

Miscellaneous:
Included Accessories : Battery charger

Battery:
Technology Lithium ion
Capacity 1400 mAh
Talk Time 330 min
Standby Time 356 h

Universal Product Identifiers:
Part Numbers 610214617156, 8900, CNETRIMBB8900BLK_EU
UPC 0882688472627, 0845374035810



{Brand New Samsung PN50B860 50 in. HDTV Plasma TV}


Electronics > Televisions
Seven new models of HD plasmas have been released, with improvements across 
the range in sound, picture quality, form factor and multi-media 
connectivity. Weve got the details here

Even as LCD gains popularity in homes, the standard plasma TV is going 
through something of a renaissance in living rooms around Australia.

In particular, Samsung have announced their new 2009 range, and improvements 
in motion dynamics (600Hz subfield motion for sports and films), better 
contrast ratios (up to 3 million: 1) and greener power consumption lead the 
way (said to use half the power of Samsung 2007 models).

The 2009 Samsung range:
Series 8
The thinnest of the new Samsung plasmas, at 2.5cm in depth. Samsung are 
calling this the worlds slimmest Full HD plasma, but that kind of hyperbole 
is difficult to guage these days as televisions widths shrink and TVs start 
to look more like picture frames. The multi-media function known as [email protected] a great feature.

Unique features:
Black crystal Bezel design
Built in subwoofer
Full HD
Samsungs darkest blacks for a HDTV
Multimedia [email protected] functions: [email protected] (YouTube, etc), DLNA wireless, 
content library flash, USB 2.0


Contact Email:[email protected] 
[email protected]



*


----------

